# There Goes That Christmas Bonus



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, folks. I got some extra cash and had a Christmas bonus sitting around collecting dust. So I decided that it was high time that the Glock was no longer the new kid on the block and also that it was also time for my long gun count to catch up with my handgun count. I got the next gun on my list, one I've been wanting for a long time and had decided I needed to take the plunge and buy before the next election.










I got my first AK47. Century Arms WASR. Never shot one before - have actually never fired a semi-auto rifle before at all - so I am itching for some range time.

Ok, this is stupid, I know, but I cannot figure out what some of this stuff is. I know the mag pouch, sling, mags (duh), cleaning kit for the stock, bayonet, but what is the little metal tin for? And I got some white rubbery thing that looks like a grip, but who knows. I never one of those in an AK box before. What the heck is it? And that leather thing on the bottom. The leather broke, so it isn't useable whatever it is, but I'd still like to know what it is. Here's the photo of the goodies:


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Got a nice piece there sir. I would trade my car for a shot at a chance to fire one.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SuckLead is a "Miss/Ms./Ma'am" to most of us. Don't tick her off, she has more guns than many small-town police forces. :mrgreen: 

SuckLead, I'm pretty sure the screw-top tin-looking thing is a solvent can for weapon cleaning solvent. Less positive, but I think the leather apparatus is a attachment sling/loop for carrying your bayonet on a belt. The bayonet sheath would slide into the looped bottom, and the top would snap around the handle/grip, holding it in place.

No idea on the rubbery-grip thingie. Further research forthcoming. :mrgreen: I love a mystery!

EDITED TO ADD: The leather object IS a belt harness for the bayonet, and the rubbery thing is a part of it. Further evidence coming right up.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Image courtesy Cope's Distributing ( www.copesdist.com )

Found at http://www.copesdist.com/ak47.htm










Item I described as a solvent bottle, is called an oil bottle by many other sources.
So let's go with that, instead.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> Century Arms WASR


Good luck!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats on your new toy! Let us know how she shoots.

DJNiner, all I can say is WOW! :smt023

Now I know who to ask if I need any research done.

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

The Hillbilly said:


> I would trade my car for a shot at a chance to fire one.


If you're ever in NC, look me up, I'll let you take her for test drive.  And I'll even let you keep your car!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks DJNiner. I can't use it since the leather was so dry it broke a strap just taking it out of the box. But I plan to hang on to it anyway. 

I spent some time going over it last night. No mag wobble, already has a Tapco trigger. I may have lucked out. I know everyone poo-poos the WASR, but I haven't seen any of my friends or customers have an issue with one, so I went for it. In a few months I may have the option to buy a slightly nicer AK47 and I may buy it, too. It depends on how much the guy wants for it.


----------



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> I know everyone poo-poos the WASR, but I haven't seen any of my friends or customers have an issue with one, so I went for it.


Why? I have been looking for an AK and was recommended a WASR. What is usually wrong with them?


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

cbrgator said:


> Why? I have been looking for an AK and was recommended a WASR. What is usually wrong with them?


Nothing at all. I've seen many different "makes" of AKMs and I can't say any particular one is "better" than another. I have an Arsenal milled receiver SLR-95 and a Hungarian stamped receiver under-folder and one is as good as the other.

My friend bought a WASR and had to clean the metal shavings out of the receiver first time at the range. It went bang every time.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Nothing says Merry Christmas like a new AK47. I'm jealous!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I always liked the WASR. I've seen some of the AK snobs look down on it but They always shot well for me. I have been looking to get another one. I have a Yugo under folder now but I'd like to get another WASR.


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

The "white rubbery thing" is to be used on the sheath, or scabbord of the bayonet. You place the hole/slot in the bayonet blade in the tab on the sheath. When placing them together you want to be sure tohave the serated edge towards the tip of the scabbord. Used together they were intended as wire cutters. you place the wire in the hook portion of the scabbord and push the two handles together. The "rubbery white thing" was to prevent shock when cutting an electric fence. They work quite well, though I have never tried the electric fence...yet. The USSR thought of everything.

Also I recommend using fmj for the first 1000 rounds or so. WASR 10 have a break-in peiod. They often fail to feed especialy with hollow points. I have never used soft points but have read they have the same problems as hollow points. They tend to jam the action open and wont go into battery without a little persuation. I shoot Wolf ammo out of mine and it works fine. It is about the cheepest ammo out there, but an ak will digest anything. I have bought the expensive "name brand" ammo in 7.62x39 and had the same feeding issues as with the cheep stuff. After a while things will wear in and the hollow points will work just fine. The first few times you shoot it, don't be surprised to see cosmoline seeping out of the metal seams when the gun gets hot. Just keep cleaning it. Its normal. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Nothing like the revival of a year old thread. :mrgreen:


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Have fun with that


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

I traded a revolver for a sar-1 (ak47) years ago on a whim. Truly one of my best not thought out acquisitions. The Ak is by my favorite gun to shoot. The Warsaws from century are supposed to be some of the better quality AK's available.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

What would you compare an AK to as far as recoil.


----------



## novacody78 (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice gun


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

How's that thing shoot?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

5-year-old thread, OP hasn't signed-in here in the last 3 years. 

Let's not get into the habit of digging-up old threads for little to no reason.

Closed.


----------

